# Mushroom ID



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Is this chicken of the woods? If not, is it edible?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I would like to see the underside to be sure, but I'm almost certain it is. Did you find it growing on an oak tree?


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I second that evaluation and request. If it doesn't have gills, it should be a chicken.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tastes just like chicken how it got it's name. YUM!!!!!


 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

No gills or pores, it was on a hardwood stump. I would take another picture,but it's been sauteed with garlic already


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

dcross said:


> No gills or pores, it was on a hardwood stump. I would take another picture,but it's been sauteed with garlic already


LOL, there are old mushroom hunters, and bold mushroom hunters, but there are no old, bold, mushroom hunters................

I really am sure it is a sulfur shelf, I just never like to say 100%, especially off a pic on the net.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd say yes


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Definetly looks like it's got sulpher all over it.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

probably a sulfur shelf. I also would like to see a side view


----------

